# mountian painting question



## dacotah (Feb 17, 2015)

I always use Palette Knives when making mountains. I'm wondering if anyone else has a different technique they use and would like to share on how they paint mountains. I find when using palette knives the oil paint tends to roll off the top and my peaks look funny even after i take a brush and pull the paint down (Bob Ross style). Also my palette knives don't come to a sharp point they are rounded and i fell this could be causing some of my problems. Any suggestions would be awesome.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I haven't done many mountains but those that I have done I use pallet knives just as you do. I've heard of something called 'painting butter' that makes the paint thicker for better palette knife work. They sell it at Jerry's Artarama but to me it seems very expensive and since I don't do much with knives it doesn't seem worth it.

http://www.jerrysartarama.com/disco...iums/lukas-painting-butter-impasto-medium.htm


----------

